# Call back the Past!



## mavric69 (26/10/16)

Throwback Wednesday?

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (26/10/16)

Show us what you were vaping on back in the old days!

Back to Dec 2014!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (26/10/16)

And early 2014 the VTR... this thing weighed about 4 tonnes!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Stosta (26/10/16)

Rob Fisher said:


> And early 2014 the VTR... this thing weighed about 4 tonnes!
> View attachment 73144


That's some kick-ass packaging though! I can't believe how much things have changed in just under two years! Crazy!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Andre (26/10/16)

3 years ago

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Daniel (26/10/16)

Went through so many permutations and mods and tanks and this one has not let me down still Rocking 'n Reoing.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## hands (26/10/16)

This beastly Evod was my first device, it had a matching black tank back the.



Then it on to a Kayfun and tube mod that i bought from @Andre

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Huffapuff (26/10/16)

Rob Fisher said:


> And early 2014 the VTR... this thing weighed about 4 tonnes!
> View attachment 73144



My goodness! What the heck is that?


----------



## Rob Fisher (26/10/16)

Huffapuff said:


> My goodness! What the heck is that?



It was a big battery (Variable Wattage) and the one side you slide in and screw in your tank... it had good battery life in those days but it was really heavy...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BumbleBee (26/10/16)

mavric69 said:


> Throwback Wednesday?
> 
> View attachment 73131
> View attachment 73132


Sure, why not


----------



## Andre (26/10/16)

hands said:


> This beastly Evod was my first device, it had a matching black tank back the.
> View attachment 73152
> 
> 
> ...


Launcher V2 - great mech.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Soutie (26/10/16)

Rob Fisher said:


> And early 2014 the VTR... this thing weighed about 4 tonnes!
> View attachment 73144



That looks like is must be the Nokia 6110 of vaping

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Huffapuff (26/10/16)

Rob Fisher said:


> It was a big battery (Variable Wattage) and the one side you slide in and screw in your tank... it had good battery life in those days but it was really heavy...



You must've been really determined to vape. And work on your biceps!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (26/10/16)

Russian 91% (aka Maria) on top of a Sigelei 20W and the MPT3 on a Vision Spinner... Oh those were the good old days! Both performed really well in thier time!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## kev mac (26/10/16)

Andre said:


> 3 years ago


And remember the prices we paid?

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Caveman (26/10/16)

I can't find the thing at the moment although I am sure its around here somewhere, my very first venture into vaping was one of these kits




and then some time after that


I gave up on vaping for about a year before getting the mod I still use now

Reactions: Like 2 | Can relate 1


----------



## kev mac (27/10/16)

Caveman said:


> I can't find the thing at the moment although I am sure its around here somewhere, my very first venture into vaping was one of these kits
> 
> View attachment 73211
> 
> ...


I can relate to these, I started on a similar cigalike and at the time I thought they were great but I was spending almost as much as on regular smokes as they cost $10.00 for 5 refills.


----------



## Deadz (27/10/16)

One of these....


----------



## JsPLAYn (27/10/16)

Not too way back tho.. Jan of this yr my start of my vaping journey and it was still a hit at the time lol the trusty Joytech ego c Twist .kind of a mech in disguise with its variable voltage settings lol


----------



## Andre (27/10/16)

The mod that started it all. Mothership from eCiggies, bought in beginning of July 2013. Had 2 voltage settings! First used it with a Vivi Nova atomizer, but within a week switched to one of the first (if not the first) Protanks, which is shown in the picture.

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## Spydro (3/11/16)

Started early April 2013 with Halo G6/Mini Tank KR808 gear...




...that was soon replaced with two 18XXX Sigelei telescoping mechs (20, 19E) & an 8W w/both tubes, and their first preorder of the telescoping ZMax V5 VV/VW with a bunch of recommended to me Kanger Krap (Pro Tanks, T3's and EVOD's).




The Kanger Krap was replaced with a couple of Tridents, couple of RSST's and a couple of Kayfun's that were way easier than rebuilding coils for the KK heads, vaped way, way better, but made all the Sig's ugly ducklings.




By end of summer 2013 my vaping path turned to only the higher end gear with a bunch of ProVari 2.5's and a bunch of By Leo, Kir Fanis, SvoeMesto, GP PAPS, custom, etc toppers and Sopia RTA's for them. But the sub ohm bug had a firm grip on me from the Sig mech days and the PV's couldn't do it. So I switched to the best mechs made (tubes first, then box).

Lots of other oddities along the way as well.

Reactions: Like 3


----------

